# Kreg 2 Dust Collection Help



## grub32 (Jan 20, 2010)

I am looking for some suggestions on how to collect the dust from my K2 pocket hole system.

I was wondering if anyone out there has retrofitted theirs with a fixture to collect the dust?

If so, got any photos?

: )

I am going to be doing LOTS of pocket holes in a future project. I want to make sure I can do this quickly, clean as possible and as accurate as possible.

I was thinking about enclosing the back of the drilling area with a little wooden box and then installing a piece of pvc in there to allow attachment of a shop vac hose.

Anyone do this?

Thanks for any and all suggestions.

Grub


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

It's a pretty simple fix; what you describe is what I've seen. I have the K3 which has the dust port, but looking at it, the block of wood or small box with dust port hole would work just fine.

Or you could always sell your K2 and upgrade to the K4, which has the dust port and IIRC some other features the K2 doesn't.


----------

